# Vauxhall Astra Tuition Detail - Solid White Beauty



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The subject of Saturday's tuition detail, this Vauxhall Astra Sport Hatch...





































The car is owned by Helen, MissyR on the forum, who is already experienced with a DA polisher but fancied learning how to use the rotary  Gordon (caledonia) was also along for the day to help out, huge thanks to Gordon for his assistance on the day - very enjoyable team detailing today :thumb:

Starting off with the wheels and arches, Bilberry Wheel Cleaner was used, with All Purpose Cleaner from Meguiars used on the tyres and arches. This was before the car was foamed using Meguiars Shampoo Plus through the foam lance...



















After washing the car using Shampoo Plus and the two bucker wash method, it was clayed using Bilt Hamber Soft Clay. The car had clearly been clayed quite recently, the paint aleady very smooth and only the odd bit here and there being lifted off the paint.

With the car cleaned, and clayed, we could now assess the finish... the swirls were there, but they were very light...





































While Helen and I worked on the test car for rotary tuition, Gordon got started on the rear of the car...



















Once Helen was happy with the control of the rotary on the test car, it was time for her to tackle her bonnet... I stepped up first, assessing the paint finish and what was going to achieve the results and explaining the process of product choice as I went. A light finishing polish was knocking out all of the swirls but leaving some RDS in the finish. In the end, we decided on Menzerna PO85RD3.02 Intensive Polish applied by rotary using a Meguiars W8006 polishing pad, using a "correction-only" technique as follows:


Spread at 600rpm
Begin working at 1200rpm
Work at 1500 - 1800rpm until defects corrected

No attempt at refining was made here. Instead, we used a dedicated finishing stage: Meguiars #205 Ultra Finishing Polish on a Meguiars W9006 tan finishing pad. Quite a polish this new finishing polish from Meguiars, using unigrit technology it remains abrasive till the end of the set but you can vary the cut by varying the pressure you apply to the pad (as well as the pad itself...). For finishing purposes, we have used a finishing pad. Product applied as follows:


Spread at 600rpm, light pressure
Begin working at 1200rpm, light pressure
Work at 1500rpm for a couple of minutes, moderate pressure, until the residue goes clear
Refine at 900rpm, light pressure to burnish to a gloss

The end result of this process:
































































Happy with the results, Helen went down the passenger side of the car, putting into practice what she had picked up so far...

Before:




























Working away...




























End results, well worth the efforts put in:










I went down the driver's side, some befores:





































Working away...




























Using a 4" pad for tight spots and small details...



















End results...









































































Corrected in the tight small regions...










Door handles corrected (using rotary at slow speed, light pressure to avoid heating the plastic edges):










Below the styling line and sill...




























Gordon was doing sterling work on the rear and roof...




























Paying off in the results...





































Helen corrected the front V-grille... Before:



















A full box of cakes were nearly completely scoffed by this point! :doublesho










:lol:

Protection for this car was chosen to be Duragloss Track Claw - something slick and easy to clean on a show stand after a long drive was the remit here.  Track Claw also applied to the wheels. Glass cleaned with Autoglym Fast Glass, plastics with Black Wow and tyres with Meguiars Hot Shine.

The afters are a result of teamwork - three of us working our socks off, some tuition, lots of cakes, good banter and all in a mighty enjoyable day  The results of our efforts...
































































Nice clean arches 










and wheels...










More afters...




































































































Big thanks to Helen, Gordon and Jane for a cracking day


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

superb, great work and the sport hatch looks great in white too.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Dave & Gang :thumb:

Such a test looked almost unfair white really is a tricky one to correct let alone photograh. Who ever was driving the camera :thumb: top work.

Some subtle but senational results. and absolutely stunning finish ( more cakes next time :thumb: )

Gordon, how you finding the Festool rotary ?? am selfishly interested as the Makita seems to have a mind of its own and wants to defy me time after time 

Great work guys (& girls of course)


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

looks awesome, thats how i want my next car. white and then dark wheels do really liek the astra in white to. 

great work all.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work guys & girl :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks fab - some great pix showing the correction in progress. Very helpful with the breakdown for how to use the polishes to the optimum in relation to the speeds used etc. Great stuff. :thumb:


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

WOW! :thumb: 
top work everyone!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Dave & Gang :thumb:
> 
> Such a test looked almost unfair white really is a tricky one to correct let alone photograh. Who ever was driving the camera :thumb: top work.
> 
> ...


It was me behind the camera for most of it... I've taken to using my D90 SLR for all parts of the detailing just now as I find I can use it to get the best pics of defects in the paint - manual focus helps a lot here, makes photographing RDS especially much easier 



Davemm said:


> looks awesome, thats how i want my next car. white and then dark wheels do really liek the astra in white to.
> 
> great work all.


Have to say, I missed my own Astra when working on this today.. I wouldn't swap my Volvo for anything now after driving it, but seeing how good this Sport Hatch looked made me seriously consider getting one! Perrhaps when I move to America, I will export one as a little bit of Britain to take with me 



yetizone said:


> Looks fab - some great pix showing the correction in progress. Very helpful with the breakdown for how to use the polishes to the optimum in relation to the speeds used etc. Great stuff. :thumb:


Much more detailed info of products, polishing to come over the next few weeks as I spend the summer putting together some details and threads... its all change for me now, and the direction I want my detailing to go in is to be working with people, and sharing my skills with people so expect more posts of details like this one in the future


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Super job. Well done to all.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Lovely looking Astra, as said before they look sooo nice in white...

Nice in depth write up, helps loads to refine my technique when I next attack my car!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yoghurtman said:


> Lovely looking Astra, as said before they look sooo nice in white...
> 
> Nice in depth write up, helps loads to refine my technique when I next attack my car!


Cheers, I love the car in white - normally I am a black car man, but this really did look stunning in white.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work Dave, Gordon and Helen. nice car too:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> great work Dave, Gordon and Helen. nice car too:thumb:


Cheers :thumb:

Helen should take credit for this car, its an absolutely cracking looker in white


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Cheers :thumb:
> 
> Helen should take credit for this car, its an absolutely cracking looker in white


certainly is a looker in white, really suits the shape of the car


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top class write up Dave, cracking work guys


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Dave & Gang :thumb:
> 
> Gordon, how you finding the Festool rotary ?? am selfishly interested as the Makita seems to have a mind of its own and wants to defy me time after time
> 
> Great work guys (& girls of course)


The Shinex is performing very well. Lovely machine to use and control. 2.1KG to be honest you would not know it was there. I have let a few people have a go on it. But the problem is getting it back off them. :wall: They have all commented on how easy it was to use and a dream to work with.

Seams to fit to you hands very well and a very well thought out machine as far a ergonomics are concerned. I had it in my hands for a total of 18Hrs on Saturday, minus a few for tea breaks and wet sanding. But I had no ill effects. It has preformed very well so far a total of 42Hrs use now without a hick up.

Only negative I could comment on is there is a high pitch motor noise them the Makita. Not to the extent of becoming annoying. But its there.

OO and the price. :lol: But I think it was worth it. :thumb:



Dave KG said:


> Cheers :thumb:
> 
> Helen should take credit for this car, its an absolutely cracking looker in white


I can only mirror you comment Dave. Fantastic looking car and wish Helen all the best with it.

Fantastic friendly fun day. Great to be part of it.
Nice team detailing with lots of laughs also. Especially Jane.

Big thanks to Dave for having me. Glad the caravans back now too.
And for the lovely cake that Jane's baked.:thumb: There was only 2 left when I packed up. So Dave you must have had a few after the picture was taken. :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great work from the gang :thumb:

lovely looking car as well and looked like a fun day


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

butler2.8i said:


> Top class write up Dave, cracking work guys


Cheers 



caledonia said:


> The Shinex is performing very well. Lovely machine to use and control. 2.1KG to be honest you would not know it was there. I have let a few people have a go on it. But the problem is getting it back off them. :wall: They have all commented on how easy it was to use and a dream to work with.
> 
> Seams to fit to you hands very well and a very well thought out machine as far a ergonomics are concerned. I had it in my hands for a total of 18Hrs on Saturday, minus a few for tea breaks and wet sanding. But I had no ill effects. It has preformed very well so far a total of 42Hrs use now without a hick up.
> 
> ...


Was great to see you back at the unit again Gordon, I'm sure you'll be back again soon  Watch out for some more fun get togethers 



Bigpikle said:


> great work from the gang :thumb:
> 
> lovely looking car as well and looked like a fun day


Was a great day, proper good banter and a lot of fun - and a shiny car at the end  Reminds you whats good about detailing! :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, that looks fantastic. superb results


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

caledonia said:


> The Shinex is performing very well. Lovely machine to use and control. 2.1KG to be honest you would not know it was there. I have let a few people have a go on it. But the problem is getting it back off them. :wall: They have all commented on how easy it was to use and a dream to work with.
> 
> Seams to fit to you hands very well and a very well thought out machine as far a ergonomics are concerned. I had it in my hands for a total of 18Hrs on Saturday, minus a few for tea breaks and wet sanding. But I had no ill effects. It has preformed very well so far a total of 42Hrs use now without a hick up.
> 
> ...


I share this comment 100%.
I used my Shinex for the first time this saterday and to be honnest, it was my first time with a proper rotary to polish a whole car. And I loved it, can't fault it. Nice to hold , nice to move around, and indeed there is a high pitch sound but it's not always there I noticed. Only when your head is close to the machine and the machine is held in a specific way.
And yes there is the price... but I rather spend a 100€ more on a machine that i love then a cheaper one that i don't. Causse THAT would be expensive


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Some great shots there. Must have been tricky capturing the defects. Car looks great.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

stunning work and in the best colour


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

I have been looking forward to seeing those after pics since I left the unit.... thanks Dave they are awesome!!

I had a fantastic day with both yourself and Gordon and learned loads as normal.

I can't tell you how amazing it looks especially on a day like today with the sun beating off it. I wish I could have said the same for yesterday, after that long drive our stand got dumped on a marsh/bog/clay ridden field to say I was not amused was an understatement!! I couldn't believe it.... I'm sure I'll get round to loading the pics from it... But drove back home today and gave it a good wash and wow it really does look the doggies well you know whats!!

Thank you vey much Dave and Gordon for your stirling efforts it has been much appreciated.

Helen x


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Ive done one of the sport hatches and it is the only car I have ever wished I had a rotary, the lower parts of the sides below the side trim is a horible shape to use a DA on such a deep curve the edges of the pad are pushed flat and the centre of the pad is just about touching 4" pads make it a little easier but its still a bugger of a curve.

I like the colour coded rear hatch strip, I just sugested to my Dad doing it to his 5 door and shockingly he said it looked good so that could be a nice thing to do maybe he will let me do the V as well.

Great work on the car I like the colour of the VXR wheels.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Car looks amazing, Great work from all 3 of you's:thumb:

Helen you must be over the moon with the finish

Dave i take my hat of to you, us guys in Scotland are very lucky to have someone like yourself that offers detailing days like this & training days.

Hopefully one day I will get my act together and get along to one of your demo days, or even just a nosy at your unit:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

missyR said:


> I have been looking forward to seeing those after pics since I left the unit.... thanks Dave they are awesome!!
> 
> I had a fantastic day with both yourself and Gordon and learned loads as normal.
> 
> ...


Great to hear you are happy with the results Helen and enjoyed the day - was great fun to have you, Jane and Gordon at the unit, fantastic banter and a really enjoyable day - great detailing too 

Sorry to hear the stand was a bit.... muddy! But at least it will have cleaned off easily and the car will be back to looking as it did sat evening! :thumb:

Hopefully see you back at the unit soon  (with more cakes? :wave



jerry318 said:


> Car looks amazing, Great work from all 3 of you's:thumb:
> 
> Helen you must be over the moon with the finish
> 
> ...


Ah - but the thing is when I visit, I drink all your coffee and eat all your bacon! :lol:

Look forward to seeing you at the unit at some point soon :thumb:


----------



## Nova_Scotia (Aug 12, 2008)

Stunning work guys , all the motivation i need for getting mine done :buffer:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks great :thumb: Nice reflections


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like another enjoyable day and very nice results achieved by all :thumb:


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks wonderful, it seems as if a good day was had by all

top rate job :thumb::thumb::thumb:

david


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

fantastic work as always Dave:thumb:


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Al im saying is Wow


----------



## matmak81 (Mar 28, 2011)

That is the nicest astra I've seen, might get one next if I do I want it to have that exact spec, gorgeous. Also fantastic work it looked perfect I. The afters


----------



## conrad222 (Jan 5, 2010)

great work !! great car not that im biased :thumb: whats it running 1.8 or 1.9


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

dazlee03 said:


> Al im saying is Wow


Me too, this thread is the best part of two-and-a-half (!) years old :lol:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great work Dave :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

ade33 said:


> Me too, this thread is the best part of two-and-a-half (!) years old :lol:


Dont need to tell me that. I had more hair and less grey then :lol:. Also the owner is on her third car since then. But thanks for the great comments.
Gordon.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dave thanks for sharing your work great looking motor now with the correction work


----------

